# LOWRIDER TRIKE WITH SOUND SYSTEM



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

missing bolts for crown and spring. brand new stereo system only used to test. Never really rode it with the stereo system on it. 200 watt sony mp3 cd palyer, 3 way 400 watt sony 6x9s, 5 way 460 watt pioneer 6x9s. 600 obo for the whole thing. stereo system works.


































150 FOR LEATHER UPHOLSTERED 20" TRIKE BOX 4 TWEETERS AND 1 NEON LIGHT INCLUDED, NO RIPS NO TEARS READY TO BE BOLTED WITH MOUNTING BOLTS.


----------



## alex77075

do u still have it cause i might be interested


----------



## CasillasBoy

FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> missing bolts for crown and spring. brand new stereo system only used to test. Never really rode it with the stereo system on it. 200 watt sony mp3 cd palyer, 3 way 400 watt sony 6x9s, 5 way 460 watt pioneer 6x9s. 600 obo for the whole thing. stereo system works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 FOR LEATHER UPHOLSTERED 20" TRIKE BOX 4 TWEETERS AND 1 NEON LIGHT INCLUDED, NO RIPS NO TEARS READY TO BE BOLTED WITH MOUNTING BOLTS.


I have a two wheel lowrider bike if you wanna trade or can you tell me the price


----------

